# Lyft's new Last Ride feature is pretty cool



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I like the new Last Ride option.

For those who didn't catch it, if you tap the drive icon while on a ride, you are logged off as soon as you complete your current ride.

Great for when the bladder is full, or you have a poop on deck. lol

Uber needs this, because, those stacked pings always come at the wrong damn time!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I use it all the time. Remember that you get 3x day.... and the "day" ends at midnight. So if you are driving a late shift, and not planning to drive the next day, you could use it 6x in a shift.


I don't think he's referring to Destination Filter like it seems you are. I believe he is referring to logging out of driver mode while still in a regular Lyft ride.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> I don't think he's referring to Destination Filter like it seems you are. I believe he is referring to logging out of driver mode while still in a regular Lyft ride.


Yes. That is what I was referring to.

We don't have destination filter here in Pittsburgh


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Yep the last drive feature is a life saver... I use it when I need to empty the bladder or drive in to South Beach and want to get the hell out of there.... Destination filter is available here but I never seem to pickup any riders when I use it


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

So they limit you to sign off driving mode 3 times day similar to Destination Filter??


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Yep the last drive feature is a life saver... I use it when I need to empty the bladder or drive in to South Beach and want to get the hell out of there.... Destination filter is available here but I never seem to pickup any riders when I use it


Very rare to get a match, but I've seen it. You have to remember that you're usually putting filter on at a time of day when rides are scarce and you're limiting yourself to only Lines because those are the only rides they know the destination cannot be changed.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> So they limit you to sign off driving mode 3 times day similar to Destination Filter??


No, Dex misspoke.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> No, Dex misspoke.


I was not paying full attention. Sorry.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I don't think he's referring to Destination Filter like it seems you are. I believe he is referring to logging out of driver mode while still in a regular Lyft ride.


I was wrong. I have deleted that post.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

DexNex said:


> I was not paying full attention. Sorry.


No worries, we all do it now and then.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Very rare to get a match, but I've seen it. You have to remember that you're usually putting filter on at a time of day when rides are scarce and you're limiting yourself to only Lines because those are the only rides they know the destination cannot be changed.


I take it back... Yesterday I actually got a Lift Line request while I had the filter on. Can't complain now because I made an extra $7 on a trip I was doing to run an errand anyway.


----------

